# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  خلفيات متحركة ويمكنك تحريكها بأصبعك Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) LWPs

## mohamed73

This is a quick port of the  samsung  galaxy   S  (i9000)   LWPs. They all work decently well, but the ocean one slows down the  phone a little bit. I think this can be attributed to the stronger GPU  in the  galaxy   S.  
They've been tested on Froyo (FRF72) and CM 5.0.8. and Cyanogen Mod 6 RC2.    *شاهد الفديو حتى تعرف كيف تعمل هذه الخلفيات* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك<

----------


## mastaphaba

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sami2107

ça marche pas avec samsung galaxy 2 en plus ce lien Mr mohamed 73 ça marche plus et Mércii

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## طالب2

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## أبوحمد

جزاك الله خير

----------


## yamry

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## atif a

assssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## khodary

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hanan 2000

ممممممممممممممممشكوورررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## هنود السوري

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ms2010243

thank u v m

----------


## bolng76

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

